# MMAF MMA Event Poster Design Contest (Week Ending Jan. 23rd, 2009)



## MJB23

The event poster for UFC 94 has really gotten people talking and while it's an awesome looking poster I think the GFX artists here can put out equal or better work. 

Let's see what you guys can create.

------

Competition Guidelines:

Participants: *10*
Theme: *Any MMA Event*
Size: *Maximum: 480 x 690*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: *1/23/09 at 3:00 pm EST*

------

So, go ahead and register. Once we're filled up, entries can be submitted.

Good Luck To Everyone!

P.S. Make SURE to put the event number.

----------
Prizes:

*50,000 credits from MJB23*
*100,000 credits from NikosCC*
*5,000 credits from CornbreadBB*
*5,000 credits from D.P.*

Total prize: *160,000 credits*

If anyone would like to donate points towards the prize then just post and say how much.

----------

Participants:

1. *MJB23*
2. D.P.
3. x845x
4. *Plazzman*
5. *Toxic*
6. ThaMuffinMan
7. *Norway1*
8. Chuck8807
9. *eric2004bc*
10. Scottysullivan
*
Reminder:* Sign up now and the contest will begin on January 23rd. Gives you plenty of time for a really nice piece.


----------



## CornbreadBB

I'll put in 5,000. Good luck dudes!


----------



## Nick_Lynch

Wow sounds fun. I might try it but just for fun so don't count me as a participant please.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## D.P.

In....I ain't missing out on this one lol.


----------



## Steph05050

ill sign up....i may have to drop depends on my schedule coming up...but im sure ill be able to do something


----------



## MJB23

Just in case anyone is wondering this is going to replace next weeks SOTW competition but it doesn't count as a SOTW.


----------



## D.P.

Oh, and i'll put up 5k to make it even.


----------



## NikosCC

Ill add 100k to this.


----------



## MJB23

I just changed it from any UFC event to any MMA event. There's no point in limiting it to just the UFC.


----------



## plazzman

Sure thingo


----------



## Toxic

Me in


----------



## Robopencil

I'll go in if you don't get a full 10 participants. That way if I don't finish the poster everything's still cool.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan

sign me up


----------



## N1™

im in bitches


----------



## ThaMuffinMan

sign up guys

already got my piece made and really liking it


----------



## chuck8807

count me in


----------



## eric2004bc

im in


----------



## scottysullivan

I'll do it for sure.


----------



## D.P.

Alrighty, looks like it's game on. Good luck ladies! :thumb02:


----------



## x845x

Damn. Seems like I'm too late. If anyone feels like dropping out, can I join in their place? Or maybe you can make room for one more :] ?


----------



## MJB23

Sorry i'd love to add room for one more but the poll has a maximum of 10 spots.


----------



## MLS

Pretty sure it's 16.


----------



## Steph05050

if not then ii will drop if he really wants in...i dont think id be good at this comp...so if u cant fit only more than he can take my spot


----------



## Toxic

We can start posting them right?


----------



## Toxic

Well the original post says once its full we can post so one of these will be mine,


----------



## MLS

I protest this contest, K-1 not allowed tis bullshit.


----------



## MJB23

I wad thinking of doing a K-1 event poster actually. 

Are you sure the poll goes up to 16 because I know it used to only go to 10?


----------



## MLS

If you can't get it, get at me or plazz and we will get it to as high as needed.


----------



## Steph05050

i like the 3rd one best toxic


----------



## MJB23

Alright well x845x I guess you can be in if you want.

Steph do you still want in too?


----------



## MLS

Just throwing this out there, anyone who does a K-1 poster gets rep from and some creds, just sayin.

Oh and if you get my favorite fighters from K-1 in it (hint: check the K-1 section for the Yokohama event) you gets extra.


----------



## MJB23

Imma delete your post so no one sees and I can winz.


----------



## Steph05050

u kno toxic is gonna make one lol

mj ill pass....thanks though


----------



## MJB23

Lol he'll do anything for credits.

DP will do it too cuz he'll do anything for votes.


----------



## D.P.

Unfortunately MJ, I already saw his post...but also unfortunately I already did my poster, and it ain't no Kayz 1


----------



## x845x

Thank you Steph


----------



## Steph05050

no prb


----------



## MLS

Not gonna lie, I completely fucked up which event it is, I edit my above post.


----------



## MJB23

I was wondering because I didn't think any of your favorite fighters were on the Netherlands card except for the guy promoting it.


----------



## Toxic

Happy MLS?


----------



## MJB23

Ugh why you gotta steal my ideas?


----------



## MLS

Damn toxic it's good but I was talkin about this years event, it's stickied.


----------



## Toxic

Steph05050 said:


> u kno toxic is gonna make one lol
> 
> mj ill pass....thanks though



^^^She tried to tell you^^^


Im in your head MJB,


----------



## MJB23

MLS said:


> Damn toxic it's good but I was talkin about this years event, it's stickied.


SHHHHHH ur giving everyone my ideas.


----------



## Steph05050

well since i dropped out this doesnt go for entry but i made it when i first signed up and i was so disappointed in it its the main reason i dropped lol but i figured i show u anyways....*forgive me*


----------



## Toxic

MLS said:


> Damn toxic it's good but I was talkin about this years event, it's stickied.


Tommorow I'll see what I can do, I thought that one was pretty good considering I had to research your thread in the K-1 section, find an event, get the picture, put it together and upload it to photobuckit and post in in like 1/2 hour.


----------



## Toxic

Steph05050 said:


> well since i dropped out this doesnt go for entry but i made it when i first signed up and i was so disappointed in it its the main reason i dropped lol but i figured i show u anyways....*forgive me*


 I was gonna do this event with Hughes and Tito on one side and GSP and Cote on the other with the same kinda them as yours but I couldnt find complimentarty pictures of Cote and Ortiz, What I really wanted to find was a picture of Cote's old TKO entrance with the toque and flag and then a pic of Tito's entrance with the toque and flag and have them in front of the american and canadian flags, couldnt track down the pics though.


----------



## NikosCC

Im in here is my Entry..LOL


----------



## Steph05050

hahahaha WHOA never seen anything like that before lol nice one NCC


----------



## D.P.

Dammit, NCC wins..raise01:


----------



## NikosCC

Steph05050 said:


> hahahaha WHOA never seen anything like that before lol nice one NCC





D.P. said:


> Dammit, NCC wins..raise01:


Hahahaha


----------



## MJB23

No need for me to keep this open after Nikos entry.


----------



## N1™

wasnt we suppose to do 94 ? anyways :


----------



## ThaMuffinMan

I see I can post my entry now so here it is










might see what i can do with the text if i get time not really liking it atm


----------



## Toxic

This ones just for MLS,


----------



## scottysullivan

MJB23 said:


> No need for me to keep this open after Nikos entry.


you guys do know that the poster NCC posted is one of the UFC 94 posters.


----------



## D.P.

Lol, yea...that's the joke.


----------



## chuck8807

this is what i got so far after like 2 hours ..wat do u guys think im like almost happy with it but im not sure what it is


----------



## bail3yz

scottysullivan said:


> you guys do know that the poster NCC posted is one of the UFC 94 posters.


Are you trying to imply that NCC was trying to cheat?


----------



## scottysullivan

no dude just thought some guys didn't get the joke, but i was wrong... and now i look stupid!


----------



## bail3yz

scottysullivan said:


> no dude just thought some guys didn't get the joke, but i was wrong... and now i look stupid!


lol, I was also joking .. but I could see how you didnt catch that


----------



## ToeZup

That is some outstanding work NikosCC, damn man. I'm glad I didn't join. hahaha

Great work so far everyone. The talent here is way better than Zuffa's graphic artists.


----------



## Mad Rhinox

HAHA im not in the contest but here is one i made for fun.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan

Here's my entry i edited the text wasn't happy with the text i had on the old one









http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/3489/ufc94poster3zw0.jpg


----------



## scottysullivan

*Chuck8807* if i were you i would sharpen the middle pics of GSP and Penn, as they are a bit blurry. I would cut the white lines so they do not go over the border. And i would make the border go around the whole piece (ie. continue the border round the pics of GSP and BJ's eyes).

Here's mine for now, it took a while but i may change it later... any advice on the text, i'm not really happy with it


----------



## D.P.

Hey scotty, I like it but I think the text is too dark, if it' just me then my bad, but it looks too dark to me, and I would add a little more info like venue or something to make it look more official.


----------



## Toxic

DP whats with the black splotch inbetween BJ and GSP? Its really obtrusive IMO.


----------



## scottysullivan

I have re-done the font thanks for the tip DP!


----------



## D.P.

I didn't even notice that, thanks Tox, and looks good Scotty.

Edit: Ok it's re-upped...let me know, my monitors resoultion sucks.


----------



## Toxic

That looks much better DP, for some reason its just seemed to really stand out, I like this look better, much cleaner.


----------



## D.P.

Ahhh, thats a relief, thanks man.


----------



## eric2004bc

D.P. said:


> I didn't even notice that, thanks Tox, and looks good Scotty.
> 
> Edit: Ok it's re-upped...let me know, my monitors resoultion sucks.


looks great i like it,
were did you find those pictures of BJ and GSP? i couldent find them anywere


----------



## D.P.

They're together in one of the pre-existing ufc 94 posters.


----------



## eric2004bc

ah thanx man


----------



## D.P.

No problem man :thumbsup:


----------



## CornbreadBB

I knew a bunch of these would be as good if not better than the real poster. Good ******* work! :thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## eric2004bc

holy sh*t i forgot all about this, ive been pretty busy recently it complety passed my mind, i dunno if i'll have the time to get 1 up before the deadline as my photoshops on the fritz again


----------



## Toxic

This the one Im going with


----------



## Toxic

Uhm whats happening with this?


----------



## MJB23

I moved back to school this weekend and I've been wicked busy so I haven't gotten the voting up yet. 

I'll try to get it up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## N1™

i know im gonna come out like a total jackass saying this but i thought this was about making YOUR OWN poster and from what i can see theres alot of members ho just manipulated original UFC posters :dunno:


----------



## Toxic

I never noticed so I gotta ask whose are you talking about? (if you dont feel comfortable naming names PM me) Im just wondering cause I did all mine from scatch (other then the 2 K1 ones but they werent really serious entrants and were like 5 min pieces) so Im just wondering whose your refering to.


----------



## D.P.

Idk what you're reffering to, but the only thing I used from another poster is the picture...which makes sense because hardly any other pictures would work in an mma poster event...unless you got both fighters to do a photo for you lol, and that's not happening.


----------



## bail3yz

Norway1 said:


> i know im gonna come out like a total jackass saying this but i thought this was about making YOUR OWN poster and from what i can see theres alot of members ho just manipulated original UFC posters :dunno:


JACKASS!! 



lol jk


----------

